# Gestire il Portage con una GUI

## socrat3

Salve a tutti,

vi volevo segnalare, a chi non la conoscesse, questa piccola appz per la gestione del Portage con GUI ecco l'indirizzo.... e' scritta con le QT

http://guitoo.sourceforge.net/

----------

## RockSteady

interessante 

cmq io sto gia provando portagemaster e funziona discretamente bene

----------

## RockSteady

sto emergendo guitoo poi vi so dire   :Smile: 

----------

## jp10hp

ho scoperto guardando gli shot di vidalinux che c'è anche porthole scritta in gtk2, qualcuno l'ha provata?

----------

## RockSteady

purtroppo e dico purtroppo guitoo non va si blocca 

peccato perche era carino

----------

## OKreZ

 *jp10hp wrote:*   

> ho scoperto guardando gli shot di vidalinux che c'è anche porthole scritta in gtk2, qualcuno l'ha provata?

 

L'ho emersa ma mi da questo errore:

```
okrez@gloglotto okrez $ porthole

                                                                                

** (porthole:11331): WARNING **: `GtkTextSearchFlags' is not an enum type

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/porthole", line 42, in ?

    from mainwindow import MainWindow

  File "/usr/lib/porthole/mainwindow.py", line 26, in ?

    import gtk, gtk.glade, gobject, pango

ImportError: No module named glade
```

e l'applicazione non parte

----------

## motaboy

Io ho appena installato guitoo. 

A me non si pianta, e sembra molto carino.

A parte il tab Upgradable Packages, che da risultati sbagliatissimi, perché non sfrutta emerge ma fa dei semplici confronti senza tenere conto di tante cose, il resto é molto promettente.

----------

## assente

Io ho installato Porthole, ma la uso poco, lo userei più volentieri se si potesse prima selezionare i pacchetti e poi poi installarli.

Secondo me una gui molto avanti è Synaptic, peccato che è solo per deb/rpm  :Sad: 

http://www.nongnu.org/synaptic/action.html

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io ho provato diverse gui per portage ma alla fine ritorno sempre su console mi trovo molto meglio. E poi le gui (almeno una volta adesso non so) non hanno la ricerca con esearch che io uso sempre.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *jp10hp wrote:*   

> ho scoperto guardando gli shot di vidalinux che c'è anche porthole scritta in gtk2, qualcuno l'ha provata?

 

Io ho emerso da poco porthole e ho scoperto che è estremamente utile per navigare in portage e controllare dipendenze e/o pacchetti installati (possibile anche da riga di comando ma molto più lungo come processo)

Per emergere sync/pacchetti ed effettuare operazioni su portage (depclean, pulire distfiles...) uso e userò sempre il terminale  :Cool:   , per tutto il resto però porthole mi sembra buono ed efficiente

Continuo a dire che a gentoo ormai mancano solo 2 cose per diventare quasi perfetta (e il quasi lo metto solo per prudenza   :Very Happy:  ):

-una gestione seria e funzionante di depclean  :Evil or Very Mad: 

-una maggiore descrizione dei pacchetti rispetto a quella fornita da esearch (che tra l'altro non riporta la licenza   :Evil or Very Mad:   ... qualcuno sa come vedere anche le licenze senza andare a spulciare sul sito gentoo o nell'ebuild?) visto che ogni volta mi tocca andare a vedere l'homepage del programma per capire davvero cosa è in realtà

Prima aggiungevo anche che mancava un tool grafico per visualizzare tutte le informazioni (dipendenze, pacchetti installati, descrizione, etc. etc.), ora mi trovo invece molto bene con porthole   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> qualcuno sa come vedere anche le licenze senza andare a spulciare sul sito gentoo o nell'ebuild?) visto che ogni volta mi tocca andare a vedere l'homepage del programma per capire davvero cosa è in realtà

 

```
# emerge -s programma
```

----------

## Cazzantonio

Thanks   :Very Happy: 

(non so perchè ma ho sempre usato esearch... e pensavo funzionasse esattamente come emerge -s... sono un coglione lo so   :Embarassed:  avrei dovuto leggere meglio i man....)

La lista risulta così aggiornata:

-una gestione seria e funzionante di depclean    :Evil or Very Mad: 

-una maggiore descrizione dei pacchetti rispetto a quella fornita da esearch, visto che ogni volta mi tocca andare a vedere l'homepage del programma per capire davvero cosa è in realtà

----------

## X-Drum

wow sto programma è un forza molto pulito graficamente, e abb veloce!

(molto piu' del vecchio kportage mia unica esperienza in materia di amministrazione portage grafica) mi puo' essere molto utile per la facoltà!

mi avevano richiesto un prg per l'amministrazione di gentoo facile da utilizzare (come se l'interfaccia via shell fosse crittica -_-") lo testero' per bene, fino adesso va bene.. ci sono due o tre cose da miliorare che spiccano ma promette davveor bene

----------

